# Fall in all it's glory



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Lots going on in this picture that looks good to me.-----SS


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Great pic.

Uh...that really looks familiar.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Well, I was mushroom hunting when I took this pic.;-)------SS


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice picture. Congrats on your success.


----------

